# NETLOGON error (Event ID:5513)



## Tekken_123 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and i'm facing the below error, i see this error on one of our Domain controller. 

*The computer xxxxx tried to connect to the server XXXXXX using the trust relationship established by the XXXXXX domain. However, the computer lost the correct security identifier (SID) when the domain was reconfigured. Reestablish the trust relationship.*
What does this error mean and how can this be fixed?


----------



## David Lundin (Nov 16, 2009)

Check the computer in question and see if it can correctly access domain resources, it may just have been a temporary glitch.

Otherwise the simple solution is usually to remove said computer from the domain and put it in a workgroup, the just readd it to the domain, fixing any trust issues.


----------

